# Gto/tempest Difference?



## shiftbyear (Apr 2, 2006)

I Was Told My A Gto Restorer That The Gto Body Was Different From The Tempest On The Lower Drivers Firewall Near The Frame. Is This True? Are There Any Other Differences? Thanks


----------



## shiftbyear (Apr 2, 2006)

*Correction*

Sorry, I Was Referring To The 1970 Gto Model.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The GTO shared the same body shell as the Tempest & LeMans. The firewall is not different.


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

I believe that the front fenders and front lower moldings are different to accomodate the GTO's enduro bumper and running lights. Other than that I believe they're the same.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

That's correct - the GTO fender is different in the front where it interfaces with the GTO valance panel and the Endura bumper. The GTO also uses a sidemarker lamp in the forward side of the fender, not used by the Tempest/LeMans.


----------

